# Personalized Plates / Vanity License Tags Anyone?



## Jill (Aug 27, 2012)

I love personalized car plates and have them on our vehicles. We just swtiched my main tags over to my new car. We had to wait for the paperwork to catch up at DMV and it finally did, so H switched them from my SUV to the new ride today and took a picture:







In VA, we can also select "Special Interest" plates for all kinds of things, and as you can see, I have the horse enthusiast plates on my car.

Our Ford F150 truck also has horse enthusiast plates and it says *WNY4ME*. Gooseneck trailer plates say *WHNY4ME* and bumper pull trailer plates say *WNY4ME 2*.

What about you? Do you guys have personalized plates? Or seen any neat ones lately?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes I have personalized plates on my 1999 siverado 2500 that pulls my trailer, and my main drive. I don't have pictures but my plates are: "TonkaTK", for tonka truck, my big boy! I've had people come up to me at the gas stations and remark about my plates!


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2012)

I like the tonka tags! What does your silverado say?

Edit: DUH moment for me... I thought you were saying you have a silverado and a TONKA truck and I was thinking that's Toyota's truck until the post below reminded me that's TUNDRA and TACOMA from Toyota and it's TONKA's for little boys! I love your TONKA plate idea!!! That is very cute. Sorry I was slow off the mark there at first


----------



## MiniNHF (Aug 27, 2012)

Delaware is to expensive for vanity plates so i dont waste the money, maybe when i move to a different state I might get one on my mustang and my tacoma pickup. But I want to get STNGGRL for the mustang (thats my nickname in the car world) and TOYTACO for the tacoma (TOYota TACOma,some people dont know )


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2012)

I like both of those ideas, too!

In VA, you can go onto the DMV site and play around with plate ideas to see how they'd look and what's available. I wish I could come up with one I like for some of our other cars, but so far I haven't. One bad thing about the horse enthusiast plates is that with them, you can only have 6 characters / spaces. With the plain tags, you can have 7.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 27, 2012)

NOt sure what you mean, but usually he says, zoom, zoom, let go, especially when we are pulling the trailer up a mountain! Seems like my truck is an extention of me! I love him, and athough I know he is just a vehicle I talk to him, and pet his dashboard! Crazy huh? MY husbands truck is a 1994 silverado and named "FRed" we love him too. But, he doesn't have vanity plates as he is a work truck and too proud to wear them, they may hurt his image! But, Tonka wears his plates proudly and boasts about his heritage, and when people come up to us and remark about his plates, he gleames with pride! Then when we leave he really struts his stuff! You should see him in action! It is a site to behold.


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2012)

OH, I understand naming cars... my family does it. My new ride is Ruby, but it's a he not a she. Harvey hasn't named his cars. My dad's are Whitey and Blackie and my mom's Sterling. All color related, and that is how we refer to them with each other -- by name!





I was confused on what you were saying about the truck. I thought you had two (blonde moment of not at first getting what a TONKA truck is... I thought it was a toyota when I first posted, and that you had a toyota and a silverado. I edited the post but it's probably still confusing, because I was confused LOL!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 27, 2012)

Lets make this fun, my Tonka Truck is so much fun, I've folded up my walker and hide it behind my dresser, but when I'm behind the wheel, look out. I love to go to town, those young upstarts with their fancy whatevers, reving up at the lights, I love it. Who ever is with me tightens their seat belts, and holds on, cause they know what is coming. I have a V8 vortec, heavy duty trans. look out kids I'll challenge you any day, and win. I love my Tonka Truck, and the power it gives me! Granny's got the power!


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL!!! I can relate. Our F150 has the big Triton 5.4L V8 and (to me anyway!) it's big. It has the flare side and is pretty but what I love most about driving it is how much I feel like a horsewoman when I do! I love that it has bumper and gooseneck hitches. I love it's got usually a bit of loose hay in the bed. I love my horse decals on it. ANYTIME I see a truck, I look to see if it's a horse person (you know, we can spot each other). I just feel extra horsey when I drive that truck


----------



## MiniNHF (Aug 27, 2012)

I remember when i was little i had a friend whose mom's suburban had on the front CUONXC and one day I figured it out lol "See You On Cross Country" because we were eventers.


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2012)

I like that one, too!

I've seen "2thdr" (tooth doctor), all kinds of names and initials... I love seeing plates on the road and trying to figure out what they mean


----------



## chandab (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't have vanity plates, but hubby does... "LT R BK" My mom figured it out before I did.


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2012)

I got it!!! I think!!! But I don't want to ruin it for anyone else...


----------



## Carolyn R (Aug 27, 2012)

I like one my cousin had for an old land rover..... "mudpupy", I think the very very all time best vanity plate I have seen was in VA. They have specialty plates like the wildlife, alumni, special causes......it was a Kids first plate, it features a white plate with a set of kids handprints on the left , one red,one blue looks like they are done with finger paint and the bottom edge of each of these plates are stamped with "kids first" the vanity portion was "EAT-THE" so it actually read

EAT-THE

Kids First


----------



## LindaL (Aug 28, 2012)

I've had 2 different vanity plates, but haven't gotten one since I've moved to Florida.

My 1st one was "N ANGEL" (an angel), because one of my email addy's is "angelbrat" (and long story where that came from), but when I got tired of it, I changed it to "PFFT" (like making a "raspberry sound")...lol

If we ever get new vanity plates it will probably be "LVLMINI" for our farm.

As far as names of vehicles goes, until we bought our new truck, we had never named a vehicle before, but since we had named our GPS ("Fiona") and our truck was red, we named her "Reba".


----------



## Sonya (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't have personalized plates nor do I name our vehicles...but like Linda my gps has a name....Cecilia!


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2012)

_♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭_

_Oh Cecilia, you're breaking my heart_

_You're shaking my confidence daily_

_Oh, Cecelia, I'm down on my knees_

_I'm begging you please to come home_

♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭


----------



## anoki (Aug 28, 2012)

I was given vanity plates several years ago as a gift. They say 'ESROH'....which is also where I got the idea for my kennel name!





GPS has a name too....Simone..you know like Simon Says, only we have always had the female voice on ours!





~kathryn


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2012)

Love it


----------



## chandab (Aug 28, 2012)

Jill said:


> I got it!!! I think!!! But I don't want to ruin it for anyone else...


Ok, so what's your guess?


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2012)

Letterback? As in High School football, etc?


----------



## chandab (Aug 28, 2012)

Jill said:


> Letterback? As in High School football, etc?


 Sorry, no... Its "Let her Buck"

Hubby is ranch raised, and although he played football, he wasn't that into it.


----------



## Charlene (Aug 29, 2012)

since i bought my van so my danes could go places with me....


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2012)

Shoot, Chanda! I wasn't even close. I love it, though!!!

Charlene, I love your plates!!!


----------



## chandab (Aug 29, 2012)

Jill said:


> Shoot, Chanda! I wasn't even close. I love it, though!!!


Don't feel bad, like I said, my mom got it before I did.


----------



## sundancer (Aug 29, 2012)

My Mustang has BCENYA for a vanity plate

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh, I love that one, Julie!!!


----------



## valshingle (Aug 30, 2012)

My daughter's plates are 65 RSES. Can anyone figure that out?

My truck doesn't have a name, but my GPS is Samantha.


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2012)

65 horses?

65 roses?


----------



## valshingle (Aug 30, 2012)

It is 65 roses and she's not a florist. But it is code for something ....


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2012)

... I know what it means now, but I cheated so won't spoil it for someone who knows on their own to share!


----------



## Davie (Aug 30, 2012)

My youngest son's is NRVDONE. He was always adding something to it--like a new stereo, fuzz buster, etc. I believe my daughter in laws used to be WHOKNEW


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 30, 2012)

Mine is PONY ART

Two of my favorite things.


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 30, 2012)

Carolyn R said:


> I like one my cousin had for an old land rover..... "mudpupy", I think the very very all time best vanity plate I have seen was in VA. They have specialty plates like the wildlife, alumni, special causes......it was a Kids first plate, it features a white plate with a set of kids handprints on the left , one red,one blue looks like they are done with finger paint and the bottom edge of each of these plates are stamped with "kids first" the vanity portion was "EAT-THE" so it actually read
> 
> EAT-THE
> 
> Kids First


http://m.jalopnik.com/5724684/virginia-dmv-revokes-worlds-greatest-license-plate

Ummm... This guy?


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 30, 2012)

I had H G Farm- every one took it as Hog Farm! Instead of Heather Glen Farm, so I didnt renew them this year, lol


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ours are KM1 on the Stealth, KM2 on the Viper, and KM3 on my Jetta. Now what shall I get on the Beemer we're getting? Probably something really original like KM4 lol


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 6, 2012)

I swear I just saw this more recently on an actual vehicle in Va. Maybe my mind is playing tricks on me, however, my mind just didn't see it as perverse. I thought it was comical in a warped way, as in if there is a mass disaster, take the kids and cook them up first, warped I know, but it gave me a chuckle.

You must understand my warped humor, example.....about 7-8 years ago I had a horse that needed to be put down. Very hard for me, was very hard for the vet, but was the right thing to do as there was no hope, hovever, in the middle of the process of euthanizing him, I looked at the vet, whom i know well, and said " no, wait, I changed my mind". Her jaw dropped to the floor, and through my tears I cracked a small smile and said, " I am sorry, I had to lighten the mood, if I don't I am really gonna loose it". Of course there was no saving him, I knew that, euthanizing him was to help him end his pain. But its just an example of my dark humor.


----------



## sfmini (Sep 6, 2012)

My Dad's plate was HVQ. Didn't mean anything but he had it for years.

My Uncle had COWD, crazy old weird Dave.

I have CORGWN which is the plural of Corgi.

My Garmin is Simon.


----------

